# Sausages on the Kettle (with pics!)



## Captain Morgan (May 12, 2005)

Did these last night for those free loading poker guys of mine...3 types of sausage on the kettle, then in a brat bath.  Had polish, hot beef, and chedderwurst.


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 12, 2005)

Wow Cappy!  I'd like to invite myself to the next poker night!  I'll bring the booze!


----------



## Rev.Jr. (May 12, 2005)

Got any leftovers? I can be there in an hour.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2005)

Nickle ante??  :grin: Good idea with that potpourri warmer!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 12, 2005)

Nice job Capt. Glad to see that camera of yours is getting a good work out.......unlike others on board!


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 12, 2005)

Potpourri warmers make great cheese melters!


----------



## ddog27 (May 12, 2005)

Good to see you are using Hilshire Farms sausages. My brother works for the company that owns Hilshire Farms, Sara Lee. So you just added to his annual bonus!!


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2005)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Nice job Capt. Glad to see that camera of yours is getting a good work out.......unlike others on board!


 :horse:


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 12, 2005)

ddog27 said:
			
		

> Good to see you are using Hilshire Farms sausages. My brother works for the company that owns Hilshire Farms, Sara Lee. So you just added to his annual bonus!!




Not a bad product at all...I really wish we had a better selection here in Coastal Carolina, but sausages/brats aren't a big thing here.


----------



## Finney (May 12, 2005)

Niagara River Smoker said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":71n63a24]Nice job Capt. Glad to see that camera of yours is getting a good work out.......unlike others on board!


 :horse: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/quote:71n63a24]

ouch! #-o


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 13, 2005)

Chris Finney said:
			
		

> [quote="Niagara River Smoker":2sd9w6kt][quote="Nick Prochilo":2sd9w6kt]Nice job Capt. Glad to see that camera of yours is getting a good work out.......unlike others on board!


 :horse: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/quote:2sd9w6kt]

ouch! #-o[/quote:2sd9w6kt]

Chris, we still love ya! Love ya more if you had a camera though!


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 13, 2005)

from Weber... Bullet, Kettle, Silver A

custom built hog cooker.

cheap turkey fryer


----------



## Finney (May 16, 2005)

Raine said:
			
		

> Hey all you need to complete those sausages is some Mustard chow chow.



Hmmmm?!?!?!  Anybody know where you can get Mustard Chow chow? 8-[


----------

